# Blue Cr7 advice



## d365 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Blue RC7 advice*

I can get a steal on a slightly used '08 Blue RC7 bike that is a M/L 56" frame. This should be my size (when compared with some other manufacturers), and when I rode it - the standard "handle bar covers the sight of the front hub" fit was just fine. The seat height to handle bar height was good. BUT when I stood up to hammer, I felt like I was way out over the front tire, and the bike felt very twitchy. <---- this has me second guessing my size. I know the frame is supposed to be a little compact by design, but it felt unstable, when standing.

Another thing that concerned me was - I'm 6' and the guy who owns the bike is like 5' 7"or 8". We had to raise the post and move the seat back, which is no big deal, but I'm concerned the bike doesn't fit properly.

Any advice?


----------

